# Gulf Coast Fly Fishing Fair



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Just a reminder for this coming Saturday. We will have a number of clubs and members from Fairhope, Pensacola and Destin there. Come on by, make some new friends and give fly fishing a try!

Gulf Coast Fly Fishing Fair - Saturday September 16, 2017
Ocean Springs Civic Center - 3730 Bienville Blvd.
Sponsored by the

Gulf Coast Council of Fly Fishers International

FREE ADMISSION - FREE CASTING LESSONS - FREE TYING

DEMONSTRATIONS - FREE CLASSES

Auctions & Raffles for rods, reels, equipment and artwork with 50% of the
proceeds to the USM - Gulf Coast Research Lab
If you have ever thought about learning to fly fish in Salt Water, Warm
Water or Cold Water, or just improving on your skills, then this is your
opportunity to learn from many of the best instructors in the country
More information, classes and schedules coming soon at 
www.gulfcoastfff.org


----------

